# Calling All Dm's And Players Interested In Online Gaming!!!



## NoX Monk (Oct 14, 2002)

Greetings all of you reading this post.  I've had a couple of responses and spent a short time in the chat room and have decided to try and pull an IRC Online Game that meets once a week (Schedule to be determined by availability of players and dm/s).

I'd like to get some responses to this with your information, email, AIM, ICQ, Yahoo, whichever you use. My email is...

rpghunter03@aol.com

You can reach me on AIM almost any time of day, and if I'm not there I usually have an away message up and I always check it before I close AIM so leave a message.

NoX Monk -- AIM

So contact me and let me know if you are interested I'd like to get a list of names and information.

Currently Seeking a DM, I CAN DM but I'm not very good, so if it comes down to it we can always look within the group and hopefully someone if not myself will step up and take charge.

Thanks for reading, I know I'm longwinded


----------



## NoX Monk (Oct 17, 2002)

bump


----------

